

Why did Google choose Python? - desushil
http://curiousprogrammer.wordpress.com/2011/01/31/why-did-google-choose-python/

======
dillon
Actually, I believe JRuby is comparable to the normal Ruby, some even consider
JRuby to be better than Ruby in some cases. Not disagreeing with any of your
points I believe you're dead on.

